# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

WHAT DOES RGE STAND FOR

----------


## Lampada

RGE = rge = где = where

----------

